# Illness benefit questions



## soprano (2 Nov 2010)

Hi, my first time posting here.

I have been on illness benefit since July 2009 due to a chronic illness.  I understand I can only get this for a maximum of two years.

My first question is: Should I apply for invalidity pension and if so, should I apply now or at a later date? I certainly would not be fit for work for at least another 12 months (to quote the criteria), I am on various medications and any time I am weaned off them I become ill again, and sometimes hospitalized.  It is also likely I will be facing surgery in the future as a result of this illness.  

Second question:  I own a property with a mortgage, If I was refused invalidity pension, and my illness benefit ran out, could I rent out my property, move back to my family home (parents), and claim any means tested social welfare payments?  Or would the rent I receive be classified as means even though it would be directly paying off the mortgage?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gipimann (2 Nov 2010)

You can apply for Invalidity Pension now if you think you meet the criteria (medical assessment and PRSI contributions).  If you qualify, you'll transfer directly from Illness Benefit, so it's a good idea to start the process before that runs out.

If you rent your property and live elsewhere, the value of the property (less the mortgage on it) will be assessed as means against you, if you have to apply for a means-tested payment.    Have you applied for Mortgage Interest Supplement from the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre?   You may have an entitlement if Illness Benefit / Invalidity Pension is your only income, and you meet other criteria for the scheme.


----------



## naughto (3 Nov 2010)

i did not realise that u had to change over after the 2yrs i will be on illness benfit for two yrs at the end of january.Iam doing a plc course at the moment and i had to get premission for the ilness benefit department so i could do it.will this effect me in any way??


----------



## gipimann (4 Nov 2010)

naughto, it's possible that you might be affected - if your claim started in Jan 2009, and you've been claiming continuously since then, your entitlement to Illness Benefit will expire after 624 days/2 years (at a 6 day week).


----------



## naughto (4 Nov 2010)

thanks gipimann going in to my social wefare office to see what the craic is thanks soprano for posting this thread.i will poat back when i know what going on


edit'
 can any one tell what the  the sceme is called 
if  you are waiting for an operation for over 2yrs 
i think you get looked at quicker with this sceme as u have being waiting for so long.??


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Nov 2010)

I think the scheme you are looking for is The Treatment Purchase Fund.

Btw if you think you may qualify for the Invalidity Pension then you should fill up the application form *before* you go to the SW office "for the craic"


----------



## naughto (5 Nov 2010)

i gave the treatment purchase fund a ring to day it has to be 6 months on waiting list befor iam see by them,the only problem i have with that is i go back and forth between 
specialst so iam nowhere and every where.
as regards the Invalidity Pension iwas looking through some of my paper work an i think its more like the end of feb eary march and not january like i thought.i still plan on talking to them just will do it when i have to drop in my monthy cert to them


----------



## Papercut (5 Nov 2010)

Black Sheep said:


> Btw if you think you may qualify for the Invalidity Pension then you should fill up the application form *before* you go to the SW office "for the craic"



The forum member didn't post that their intention was to visit their local social welfare office _for the craic_. They stated that they were going to go there to see _what the craic is_ regarding their current situation  -  in other words to make further enquires. 

I assume that they would send their claim to the Invalidity Claims Section in Longford as per the instructions on the application form, though if they need help filling it in they can go to their local social welfare office, which is also stated on the application form.

They should also enquire from whatever hospital they are attending as regards getting treatment under the Treatment Purchase Scheme. In some cases this is automatically organised once they have been on a waiting list for a given amount of time.


----------



## nanonano (5 Nov 2010)

*illness benefit*

Hey naughto,
I have been in receipt of illness benefit since end of august/sep 2009 myself.I am hoping in the next six months i will be fit to look for work again but just have to see how things go and my treatment goes! was hoping to be certified back before the new year but cant see that happening now! i will see how things go and if no improvement may have to apply for invalidaty myself next year. I am just wondering though does the 2 years go by days as if so they will take off sundays and about 2-3 mths of your illness benefit so really it is not a full 2 years! so just to be careful they don't cut you off sooner than you think! i think they would prob notify you a few weeks before anyway to let you know so you can apply for invalidity. best of luck and let me know how you get on!


----------



## gipimann (6 Nov 2010)

nanonano,

I mentioned in my earlier post that the max number of days that Illness Benefit can be paid is 624 - which equates to 2 years based on a 6 day week.   Sundays aren't counted at all.   The computer system that issues payment on illness benefit counts the days.


----------



## redella (2 Dec 2010)

I am totally lost here, not even sure if I am actually posting this in the right section. I lost my Illness benefit in early June 2010 and immediately appealed the decision as I am still suffering with depression and anxiety. 
I am wondering how long it would normally take for an appeal to be dealt with? I was sent out a form in July or August asking if I still wanted to go ahead with the appeal and to list reasons why. I phoned the appeals office recently and was told that I was sent out this form as I failed the second doctor interview.??? I don't know how this is possible as I explained how I feel to him in great detail. Does anybody know if this is normal? and if you have advice on what I can do next please let me know.


----------

